# Chickpea Wat



## VRecipes (May 20, 2011)

Recipe:

Olive oil
Onion, any color, 1 large, chopped
Carrots, 2 large, chopped
Potato, 1 large, cubed
Spices: cayenne, paprika, ginger, pepper, cumin, cardamom, salt - ~0.5 - 1 teaspoon each
Tomato paste, 1 tablespoon
Chickpeas, 1 can, drained
Green peas, fresh or frozen and thawed, 1 cup
Vegetable broth, 1.5 cups
Saute the onion, carrots, potatoes and spices until the vegetables have softened, about 15 minutes. Stir in the tomato paste, chickpeas, peas and vegetable broth. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer on low, covered, until the vegetables are quite tender - about 30 minutes. Taste and adjust the seasoning as necessary.


----------

